# Utilisation vertical ou horizontal? Comment?



## bernie14 (24 Décembre 2011)

J utilisais indifféremment  la lecture en horizontal ou vertical depuis son achat , depuis quelques jours plus possible de mettre l iPad en lecture horizontale,?
J imagine qu il existe une commande simple à exécuter, mais où,?

Merci


----------



## Larme (24 Décembre 2011)

Tu as sûrement bloqué la rotation. Si tu l'as fait accidentellement, c'est peut-être que ton bouton "silencieux" (au-dessus de ceux du son) a été réglé pour verrouiller la rotation. Si tu veux qu'il retrouve la fonction silencieuse, c'st Réglages/Général : Le bouton latéral sert à :...
Sinon, cela peut également être un paramètre propre à une application.


----------



## Rémi M (24 Décembre 2011)

Ou encore, dans la barre du multitâche, il suffit de la faire glisser vers la droite, et c'est le bouton de gauche pour bloquer/débloquer la rotation. 

Mais la solution la plus possible, et celle Larme vu que tu l'as fait par accident


----------



## tom_bidibule (25 Décembre 2011)

Bonsoir Cela m'arrive de temps en temps, il doit y avoir un bug avec le capteur d'orientation. Dans ce cas, je redemarre la machine tout simplement.


----------



## bernie14 (4 Janvier 2012)

Merci Larme, 
en effet le probleme venait de cette modification que je ne me souviens pas avoir effectuéee,?
tout est maintenant OK
merci



Larme a dit:


> Tu as sûrement bloqué la rotation. Si tu l'as fait accidentellement, c'est peut-être que ton bouton "silencieux" (au-dessus de ceux du son) a été réglé pour verrouiller la rotation. Si tu veux qu'il retrouve la fonction silencieuse, c'st Réglages/Général : Le bouton latéral sert à :...
> Sinon, cela peut également être un paramètre propre à une application.




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 03h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 03h57 ----------

Merci Larme, 
en effet le probleme venait de cette modification que je ne me souviens pas avoir effectué,?
tout est maintenant OK
merci



Larme a dit:


> Tu as sûrement bloqué la rotation. Si tu l'as fait accidentellement, c'est peut-être que ton bouton "silencieux" (au-dessus de ceux du son) a été réglé pour verrouiller la rotation. Si tu veux qu'il retrouve la fonction silencieuse, c'st Réglages/Général : Le bouton latéral sert à :...
> Sinon, cela peut également être un paramètre propre à une application.


----------

